# What is a CDE Event?



## fastrack (Dec 27, 2005)

I see CDE Event listed as one of the activities for acquring Amateur Companion Horse Program points. I've combed the pamphet but haven't found any other reference to it.

I noticed it within the Equus magazine article post ...

"...harnessed in proper CDE style with all harness fitting well..."

but I still can't figure out what CDE stands for.





(Love that smiley...seems I'll be using it often this year!)


----------



## SkipsMom (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are two sites with fabulous information. There are other sites, these are just two I found to be extremely helpful with all sorts of info on driving:

http://www.minihorsecde.com/

http://www.regencymini.com/booklet/puttingto1.shtml

Enjoy!


----------



## fastrack (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you SkipsMom!!

I visited the website. Combined Event Driving looks like great FUN!

I haven't seen any in my limited show attendance this summer. Is it an unsanctioned event?

Are there any events in the midwest?

I would love to attend one.


----------



## Al B (Dec 27, 2005)

A Combined Driving Event is one of the types of driving shows put on by the American Driving Society.

Go to download the rule book and see the section on CDE.

There are several variations (CDE,HDT, ADT).

Lots of fun and a different experience to driving.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2005)

> I haven't seen any in my limited show attendance this summer. Is it an unsanctioned event?

















Hehe, sorry, I shouldn't be giggling. I'm not laughing AT you, I swear!



The American Driving Society is the original driving society, probably (I'm too lazy to check) far predating any of the mini organizations. THEY laughed at US when we first tried to compete at the CDE's! Can't blame them- here they are, used to four-in-hands of imported Hanoverians, and we show up with our little tiny horses and claim we can do marathon as well as they can. I would have been snickering too...except that I've driven a mini. These little guys can outlast any Hanoverian (or Friesian or TB or QH) ever born.





So no, while these are not AMHA/AMHR sanctioned they are certainly formalized events under the control of a national organization with rules and standards and all sorts of traditions. They aren't an event like a single class at a show, they are three day competitions like a triathalon for driven horses. There are world level competitions held in Europe just like there are for ridden three day eventing. (Not that the minis are allowed anywhere near it yet.) It's so cool! You've just got to come see one.

Check previous posts on here by using the search feature and looking for CDE. There should be quite a few and you'll learn a lot.

Leia

Edited to add: Sorry, just figured out why I was giggling so hard. It was the mental image of the expression on the face of any big-horse ADS member if you ever implied that they needed the blessing/sanction of the mini societies! Oh dear. LOL. They think we're a joke and would not take kindly to that.





Don't get me wrong, many of them have developed a lot of respect for the minis and are glad to see us there. But snobbishness still rules in some circles and honestly I understand it.


----------



## Al B (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a good information site

Mini Horse CDE


----------



## fastrack (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for all your help...I've got some researching to do.

I haven't figured our this quote thing, Leia, or I would have quoted you on your mental image. lol I'm picturing myself arriving at a snobbish 'society' drivers and I jump out my little team of mini's on competition day.

I couldn't help chuckling at the thought!


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say that here in Arizona, the AZ driving and carriage society is VERY welcome to minis doing ADT/CDE's! We have a BLAST at it, and Chili and I get the fastest cones courses of ALL horses, including the big guys and the haflingers that dominate AZ driving events 

Jessi


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 4, 2008)

Here are some photos of a CDE that I went to at the end of April in Lockhart, TX. I positioned myself at the vet checks and at the water hazard to snap photos.

I apparently missed out on seeing the mini's performing....Sorry about that....anyway...Hope you all enjoy the pics.

CDE is definitely something I could get into...looks like a ton of fun!

Lori


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Krazee bout Kasspur! Those pictures are great. CDE looks so fun. But first I have to get my girl hitched.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 12, 2009)

Awsome pictures!


----------

